# Auto-dimming Rearview Mirror in non LTZ/2LT Cruze?



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

I don't see why you wouldn't be able to pop it off and replace it with the auto-dim one. Maybe not one from the Cadillac, but an actual OEM Cruze auto-dim mirror from the dealer or parts direct, or ebay. 

backyardcustoms, a member here, has access to installation diagrams. Shoot him a message and he might be able to check with where he works for the answer to your question.


----------



## SCH (Sep 30, 2011)

I probably should have ben a bit more specific. I meant getting an OEM Cruze mirror from an LTZ and retrofitting it to my car. Not one from a Cadillac (or any other GM vehicle).

Sorry about that.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

but what about the wiring ? is the car ready ? plug and play ?


----------



## SCH (Sep 30, 2011)

mido said:


> but what about the wiring ? is the car ready ? plug and play ?


The non-dimming mirrors found in "regular" Cruzes already have some electrical feed going to them since they have hands free calling, OnStar, and emergency calling buttons on them. So I'm quite certain there's wiring already there for the mirror.

The question is whether that exiting wiring will accept/support an auto-dimming mirror (from an LTZ model). If so then in theory it should be a simple plug 'n' play operation. Assuming the mounting (bolt pattern) is the same between the mirrors, of course.


----------



## sleddingguy (Nov 2, 2011)

yes, the wiring harness accepts the auto dim mirror.


----------



## TKECruze (Oct 23, 2011)

does anyone know if u would need that darkness sensor thing. or does the mirror have it built in and dims when bright light hits it


----------



## sleddingguy (Nov 2, 2011)

Mirror has a sensor for daylight on the front. It's all self contained


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

How much is the auto-dimming mirror? I'd be interested if it was a reasonable price.


----------



## sam_advance (Feb 10, 2012)

bump +1


----------



## Arcrider (Jan 23, 2012)

Bump +2 ... If anyone knows where I can get one, please PM me. I have looked everywhere. Lack of auto dim really grinds at me.


----------



## kevhed (Dec 3, 2011)

I run a body shop and looked the mirror up yesterday....it showed a GM list price of about 155. If you want one call you dealer and order it....its that simple.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

GM parts direct has it too I believe.


----------



## Ragin Cajun (Feb 11, 2012)

I despise the small stock mirror. I slapped a Broadway over mine and never looked back.


----------



## sam_advance (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey! Has anyone done this? ??? 

I just ordered my 2012 Cruze, and want to swap an LTZ one in. The Dealer is waiting on me to give a yes/no before they order the LTZ mirror part... I want to confirm that it will wire up ok?


----------



## sam_advance (Feb 10, 2012)

Not just the front 3 buttons/wires, but is there a special wire necessary for Auto-Dimming ??? 

Also I have noticed the LTZ's w/Auto Dim mirror seem to have a large black plastic shroud around the windshield connection to the mirror. I don't think this is there in LT's or LS's/Eco's. Any significance??


----------



## sam_advance (Feb 10, 2012)

helloooo bump +1 does anyone know anything further?


----------



## 2012CruzeRS (Feb 13, 2012)

I am also interested and curious if anyone has done this swap yet? I have a 1LT and would love to add the auto dimming mirror from a ltz if its just a plug and play and doesn't require any additional modification.


----------



## VegasNate (Feb 13, 2012)

If it has the standard 16pin power/data connector on the back of the mirror it will work. G8s dont come with auto dim feature but I added this one in mine with a little extra somethin somethin.....











It has auto dim and LCD for backup camera + 2nd video input for my gauges.(Retains Onstar function too)


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Any updates with this one ? i found that the wiring in my car is there already


----------



## Arcrider (Jan 23, 2012)

This has been a long road for me that started with this thread. So far, I have purchased the auto dimming RR view mirror that has a monitor on it, a camera license plate and the adapter harness from Ofer. I tried mounting the mirror last week and needed help to assemble/ dissassemble. I received that help from some good folks here and am trying again tomorrow.


----------



## 82EX (Dec 19, 2010)

If you take off the shroud around the base of your mirror, and remove the mirror, you should see the wiring harness going to the mirror. Pin 2 is the +12V supply for the auto dimming mirror, pin 5 is the ground. It also shows the use of pin 1 for 'backup lamp supply voltage' which I am guessing will defeat the auto dim function when the vehicle is placed in reverse. My Cruze, a 2011 2LT, doesn't (yet) have an auto dimmer installed, and there is no wiring going to pins 1 and 2. I believe pin 5 (ground) is used for the OnStar buttons, but I am going to double check this tomorrow. Long story short, you've got some work to do to add it in, but it seems well worth it.


----------



## 82EX (Dec 19, 2010)

Pin 5 is indeed used for the OnStar in the mirror for a ground. My guess is that a keyed 12V supply to pin 2 will do the trick for those who want to add it in. I'll be doing it myself when my budget permits.


----------



## haoleboy (May 9, 2012)

Any new updates to this? I have a 2012 1LT and would love to have the auto dim mirror.


----------



## 82EX (Dec 19, 2010)

I have a '11 2LT, and I added the auto dim mirror. I ran a keyed +12v source to pin 2, and it worked like a charm. I didn't bother looking into the reverse light signal for pin 1, however.


----------



## sleddingguy (Nov 2, 2011)

Also, the harness has the PIN numbers on each end. 1-5, and 6-10.


----------



## Ahiru (Mar 4, 2013)

Supplied Interior Harness 10 pin connector Pinout
RVS
Supplied
Interior
Harness
Wire
Color
Pin Wire Circuit Circuit Description
1 0.35 L-GN 24 Backup Lamp Supply Voltage Green
2 0.35 PK 339 Ignition Voltage Pink
3 0.35 D-GN/WH 2514 Onstar Keypad Signal White
4 0.35 L-GN/BK 2515 Onstar Keypad Supply Voltage White
5 0.35 BK 1550 Ground Black
6 0.35 YE/BK 2516 Onstar Keypad Green LED Signal White
7 0.35 BN/WH 2517 Onstar Keypad Red LED Signal White
8 0.35 PK 1691 Auto Dimming - Red
9 0.35 GY 1690 Auto Dimming + Yellow
10 Not Used

i hope this helps alittle.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2013)

I've got a 2013 2LT without auto dimming option. The harness did not have a number 2 pin 12v+ supply. I purchased a mirror and tapped into the mirror's number 2 red wired and soldered in a 6 foot lead wire. I ran the lead to the fuse box and plugged it into the cigarette lighter fuse since it is a keyed source. Works perfectly now. So if in 2 has no line, you can easily make you own.


----------

